# Shanghai Military Re-Issue...



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

In the early 1970s, the Shanghai Watch Factory produced about 30,000 military dive watches for People's Liberation Army commanders and divers. Here's an example of one of the 24 jewel "SS4 movement" original versions from Joel Chan's wonderful Micmicmor collection (there was also a 29 jewel version):










Since that time, these pieces have become prized by collectors of vintage Chinese watches although most (although not all) of the surviving watches are well used and in rough condition.

Recently, the Shanghai Watch Factory produced a small run of a commemorative re-issue (evidently far less than 30,00 pieces) using a 22 jewel 2813 movement by Dixmont Guangzhou instead of one of their own movements. This actually makes sense since, according to Chascomm--who has an encyclopedic knowledge of these things--the 22 jewel DG is closer to either of the original 24 or 29 jewel movements than anything the Shanghai Watch Factory currently produces since the DG 2813 has "unidirectional auto-winding and centre seconds run indirectly off the 3rd wheel".

So, after the explanation/history...here's my much-prized re-issue...and I'm thrilled because this watch was a true GRAIL for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I want one


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the design on this one but too small!!


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

Nice!!! What is the size? And where can I get one ? :thumbup:

Thanks

Regards,

Rui


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocking: Very nice! I want one too!!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Ron, I can't compete with your photography, but I'm so delighted with my new watch that I will show it off anyway.

Looks good on a Poljot Aviator strap IMHO










And here it is again with some other military-ish watches:










And the very shiny caseback:










I should also mention that this is the first Chinese watch that I have encountered with all-night lume. It doesn't blaze like a Poljot Aviator, but it does go the distance. And unlike the watch that inspired it, it's not radioactive.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a very smart watch and the first chinese one I have ever really fancied buying, nice one!, regards, jim


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Ron, I can't compete with your photography, but I'm so delighted with my new watch that I will show it off anyway.
> 
> Looks good on a Poljot Aviator strap IMHO
> 
> ...


**Jealous**


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed Ron, and one I would have in a moment, a "Sub-a-like" with a bit of it's own character. :yes:

And the DG movement should be reliable, right?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crumbs- the re-issued version is much nicer than the original B) 

John


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> Crumbs- the re-issued version is much nicer than the original B)
> 
> John


The reissue takes the common visual elements of the SS4 and high-grade SS2, with the dial inscriptions of the SS4 and the crown and second hand of the SS2. As for which is nicer: The original was probably more durable as it was made for military use, and the date window is definitely more effective on the original, but the new one is shiny and new, and best of all, it's not radioactive! The SS2 and SS4 were probably the last wristwatches made anywhere in the world with radium paint.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Chascomm: I don't think it's possible to take a bad photo of this watch :thumbsup: and it looks great on that Poljot strap.

Thanks everybody for the nice comments!

I love mine, too and I feel very fortunate to have obtained one. I have no idea how many were made or how many are still available anywhere although Ebay seller Taost did have a few (sold now, I gather) so maybe more will be available. I think the original was probably more durable but so far I sure haven't found anything wrong with the build on mine.


----------



## Alex.sg (Mar 22, 2016)

http://

HI All

I attach a foto of an early original version with 17 jewel movement. Hope it gave a different source of info for this watch. Regards. Alex


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Alex:

Can you provide other photos, like movement photos and so on. The history of this watch makes a collector like me very curious and photos would help. I have acquaintances and friends with close ties to Shanghai Watch Factory, and may be able to obtain more information for you.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice, I want one :drool:


 Did you get one ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> Did you get one ?


 Unfortunately not.

Btw, you should have posted this tomorrow - 12/05/2018, when it would have been exactly eight years since my original post :laugh:


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I think need to stop looking at other peoples watches i'm just too weak. I want one too!

Must not buy one, must not buy, must buy, buy, buy - aaaargh!


----------

